# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bánh trung thu cao cấp Long Đình An Quý quà tặng ý nghĩa

## hoatieu

Tết Trung Thu là cái Tết lớn thứ hai trong năm, chỉ sau Tết Nguyên Đán. Theo Âm lịch, Trung Thu là ngày rằm tháng tám,  khoảng thời gian mặt trăng to và sáng nhất nhìn từ trái đất. Nhận dịp này *nhà hàng Long Đình* trân trọng giới thiệu sản phẩm [b]Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình  có hương vị đặc trưng của *bánh trung thu Hồng Kông*. Sản phẩm *Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình* phong phú với 6 loại bánh mang những tên gọi đầy ý nghĩa: *Long Đình Phúc Quý, Long Đình Tứ Quý, Long Đình Phú Quý, Long Đình Gia Quý, Long Đình Nguyệt Quý, Long Đình An Quý*. Với 8 loại hương vị thuần khiết tự nhiên: trà xanh, đậu đỏ, sen trắng, đậu xanh tảo biển, lá dứa, hạnh nhân, khoai môn và hạt dẻ.

*Long Đình An Quý* là hộp bánh đặc biệt được thiết kế trong hộp gỗ sang trọng, đậm nét Á Đông. Bên ngoài là bức tranh An Viên với chốt mạ vàng độc đáo, bên trong là tám chiếc bánh cùng rượu ngon, trà quý như lời chúc thịnh vượng, an khang.
*Bánh Trung Thu* chỉ xuất hiện vào một thời kì duy nhất trong năm, nhưng mang trong mình những hương vị thơm ngon nhất của tự nhiên, đủ để mọi người mong nhớ đến tận năm sau. *Bánh Trung Thu* được coi là biểu tượng của phúc lành, đoàn tụ, là món quà ý nghĩa để trao tặng  đối tác. Kinh tế phát triển, thẩm mỹ của người dùng nâng cao nên *bánh Trung Thu* cũng ngày càng tinh tế và đẹp mắt để đáp ứng nhu cầu biếu tặng.

Với dịch vụ khách hàng chuyên biệt, *bánh trung thu Long Đình* sẽ tặng bánh trung thu đến tận tay gia đình, đối tác của quý khách. Món quà tinh thần ý nghĩa này sẽ được *nhà hàng Long Đình* trao tặng với phong cách trang trọng và chuyên nghiệp nhất.

*Nhà hàng Long Đình* xin chúc quý khách một mùa trung thu hạnh phúc.

Bạn có thể đặt mua bánh trung thu Long Đình tại
*Nhà hàng Long Đình 
64B Quán Sứ - Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội 
Điện thoại: 04 3942 9168
*
*Nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 1 
288 Bà Triệu – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04 3974 5945* 

*Nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 2 
76 Triệu Việt Vương
Điện thoại:04 3944 7966*

*Hotline: 0902 286 286*
*http://banhtrungthulongdinh.vn*

----------


## dung89

Bánh trung thu giờ không được đảm bảo vệ sinh cho lắm

----------

